# [US NR] 3BLD Single - 26.27 [US NAR] 3BLD Mean - 27.49 (Noah Arthurs)



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2015)

Slow memo, fast execution.

Back in top ten for single.

2''/12

Hooray

And here's the mean:


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2015)

Well done. It's been a busy week for that record!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2015)

Yay Noah <3


----------



## Myachii (Oct 5, 2015)

GJ nuah


----------



## Goosly (Oct 5, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> 2''/12



I don't believe I've ever had 2'' corners or better. GJ anyway.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 5, 2015)

Dat reaction dough.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 5, 2015)

Grats Noah!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 5, 2015)

GJ! NAR mean in the final too


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> GJ! NAR mean in the final too



Just noticed this. 3rd in the world, congrats Noah!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 5, 2015)

Same reaction every time xD GJ Noah!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2015)

The scramble, for anyone interested in trying it:
R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 R2 B' D B' U L2 B' F L B L2 D' B F' Rw Uw


----------



## Berd (Oct 5, 2015)

Gj Noah!


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 5, 2015)

Great job! 3 sub-NR singles in one comp!
Reconstruction?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's the NAR mean:


----------



## rybaby (Oct 7, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Here's the NAR mean:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxK7qxZGlBA



Whoa you celebrate? Who are you and what have you done with Noah?!?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 7, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Whoa you celebrate? Who are you and what have you done with Noah?!?



I celebrate when I do something worth celebrating.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 7, 2015)

That reaction was great!
Kit's reaction to your reaction was just as good.


----------



## Berd (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice reaction! Gj on the mean too!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 7, 2015)

Yay, you finally reacted! Nice!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 7, 2015)

Meh, it's just a party trick -Noah's sig

But GJ, third in the world is pretty awesome!


----------

